# The Retarded or Sculpted Plant Game



## dajosh42069 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok, while reading a "My plant looks retarded" thread, it suddenly hit me....people LOVE to see plants that are different. We've all seen a healthy plant thousands of times, in 1000's of pics (most of us anyway...), but people can't get enough of the strange and abnormal. SO, with that in mind, I give you.

*THE RETARDED OR SCULPTED PLANT GAME*
​
The concept is simple. Genetically abnormal, or mutated plants. Find one? Snap a shot and post it. Have one already? Post it now. Any plant you think looks just.....weird....post it!

And the second category is, through any method available, sculpt and/or design your own plant. Make shapes, or just make chaos, it's great practice for anyone who participates, and those of us who don't, will at least have a good show.

Anyway, let the madness begin, the rules are as follows;


#*1)* *No fucking up your plant on purpose* just to post pics!! That's not the idea here. (You may be asking "Who would?" But you be surprised at what people will do to make other think they're cool,. you have to remember, while most of us are here to learn, there is absolutely a percentage or people who are here simply to post their pics so that others will tell me "Wow, look at those plants, your soooooo cooooooool!!!!" Maybe not JUST like that, but...you get the idea)

#*2)**Were looking for genetic defects, aborations, abnormalities, mutations, and the like.* NOT simply plants that were messed up by over fertilizing. (Now plants that were messed up by over microwaving are ok, despite the fact that doing so would be a CLEAR violation of Rule #1.


*SCULPTING/DESIGNING*
​ 
*#1)* A special category, for plants that are not defective, but have been human manipulated. Reputation points will be awarded (by those who like your work, NOT BY RIU) to those who (through any use they desire ((grafting, training, topping, fimming, ect...))) are able to manipulate the plant into the most unique design or look. IN EXAMPLE; Training the topped plant into the shape of a heart or something....granted, that's a little stupid, but do anything you like, make it fun!

Thats the rules! Have fun!!

Personally, due to the destructive nature of these projects and concepts, i recommend you use males. I've always firmly believed, that as long as your not interested in pollen, and find a male plant in your garden, you shouldn't kill it....you should TEST ON IT  Males are good for experimenting on, topping, lsting, fimming, pruning, grafting, practice cloning, and so on. Or, use the leaves and make confections if you care to. I personally don't, but...the point is, males are still valuable to people who are learning. I'd suggest it to anyone whom takes their gardening more seriously then a passive hobby.

Anyway, GOOD LUCK AND HAVE FUN!!!



(ps; I posted it here cause I thought a few people might get a kick out of it. enjoy)


----------



## Total Head (Apr 5, 2011)

i'm in. last summer i had this stupid plant. grew as a set of twins from a single seed. one twin died and the "thing" that resulted was downright ugly. i wish i took some better pics but here we go. first pic is blurry but you can see the twins with the two sets of coty leaves. the second pic is about 8 weeks into flower. ALL the branches except for the top two grew COMPLTETELY horizontally. i had to use plastic forks (yeah i went there. don't judge me) and tie the branches in the OPPOSITE direction of an lst just to keep the fucker from falling over. my god it was ugly. it smoked nice though.













apologies for the giant pics. the uploader on this site hasn't worked for me in weeks and i'm still learning about photobucket. and remember that the plant was WAY more busted looking in person.


----------



## bamfrivet (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a plant that had the first broad leaf break off in the soil before surfacing. Two leafs grew out of the busted up side so the plant is growing in a slight 'Y' shape.

Also I have a plant that had two leafs come out of one side at about 2 weeks old, it was the 3rd set of leafs.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 5, 2011)

hehe, awesome...I don't know if anyones ever grown bagseeds and HOPED for males. So they can be sculpted! ^_^


----------



## Total Head (Apr 6, 2011)

come on, guys. i know plenty of us have wretched pics of mutants and shit. i'm gonna put up another pic but it's not that ugly. current plant in bloom basically lollipopped itself. it shed most of its lower leaves and branches on its own. i did cut off a couple last week because it was obvious they would never amount to anything. i got lazy at some point with the lst and lost the effect, then i had to tie down some shit during flower. i don't know what the hell this plant resembles but i didn't do it on purpose, that's for sure. i guess it falls under the sculpture category. where are all the people with the fucked up plants? this is the best i can do people. help a muh fucka out.

edit: just an fyi, i was able to use the uploader when i clicked "basic uploader". i don't get it, either.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 6, 2011)

sweet thread lol.....ima dig for my mutant freak pix right now..i got some crazy blueberry crosses somehere here


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah, working out a lot better when I anticipated actually. ^_^


----------



## chillwills (Apr 7, 2011)

Good idea for a thread.

Nice to see just how freaky a cannabis plant can get.


----------



## rosecitypapa (Apr 7, 2011)

Sculpting with vertical light



The root crown is a little less than half way up from the bottom of the pic. The bottom buds are off the first node branches, reaching down like a tomato plant grown in a upside down bucket.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 7, 2011)

heavy buds huh?
Nice Post Thanks for playin


----------



## DesertSativa (Apr 7, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> heavy buds huh?
> Nice Post Thanks for playin


Can you give some more specifics on that grow room?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 7, 2011)

Heres some geneticly fubar blueberry.....freaks are kinda common in this strain...but this one plant was a total fuckup...it had NO top...the top grew into a fan leaf LOL this plant had NO budsites.

the other one is just a triploid....it hermed and was executed in a aggressive fashion


----------



## cph (Apr 7, 2011)

I had a strange plant last summer. Looked fucked up and sick the whole time but ended up being some very good smoke.

Here's a pic...







If you want to see more here's the thread I did about them.

The Mysterious Life of my Mystery Nug


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 7, 2011)

woah! lol sometimes the ugly ones are dank!


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 8, 2011)

Ahh, finally...we can look at genetic abnormalities and natures so called "mistakes" and no feel guilty doing it!





Dizzle Frost said:


> Heres some geneticly fubar blueberry.....freaks are kinda common in this strain...but this one plant was a total fuckup...it had NO top...the top grew into a fan leaf LOL this plant had NO budsites.
> 
> the other one is just a triploid....it hermed and was executed in a aggressive fashion
> 
> View attachment 1537942View attachment 1537943


I've wanted a tri-foliate for so long now...sux it hermied. And that other one...I can't make heads or tails of it....reading that the seriously grew strain up into a fan leaf made me lol @ my computer. I mean, it's like it's waving goodbye cause it's unwilling to grow budsites....lil rebel without a cause I suppose. 




cph said:


> I had a strange plant last summer. Looked fucked up and sick the whole time but ended up being some very good smoke.
> 
> Here's a pic...
> 
> ...


Wow...how much dry smoke you get off her?

And the leaves look real dark in the middle...I have some questions....
1) Is she sick of just a mutant? 
2) If the latter applies, DOES it have mutant powers, like the X-Men?


----------



## Teejay13 (Apr 8, 2011)

Here's a pick of where I topped my triploid 3d.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow, I love those things! Tell me, are they randomly occurring genes? Or are there specific strains that are triploid?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 8, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> Wow, I love those things! Tell me, are they randomly occurring genes? Or are there specific strains that are triploid?


 In most cases they are genetically fubar from previous generations that were bred into them....blueberry i found to be the most mutated of anything ive grown....i think its the thai genes that doit...but there is rumors that DJ Short used a chem that caused the mutaions and hermie genes..he denies it. But other strains will mutate as well...so its natures jokester lol

Heres another BB cross that went mental on me....this one topped itself, grew extra nodes and double branches on the lowers..and a couple twin headed lower colas 

thisis by far the biggest freak ive grown to date...pay close attention to the pix and yul see just how fucke dup she really was LOL..it produced nice bud tho



Heres another


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 8, 2011)

heres that plant flowered...this was the only plant that produced outa all the seeds i grew out of this....im throwing the rest of them in a tim hortens drive thru garden lol




these are seedlings from the same seed batch...i culled these cuz they were to retarded for duty


----------



## KlosetKing (Apr 8, 2011)

cph said:


> I had a strange plant last summer. Looked fucked up and sick the whole time but ended up being some very good smoke.
> 
> Here's a pic...
> 
> ...


 Hate to be the one to say it, but that looks more like a PH problem (hence the twisting) resluting in a, and i could be wrong on the nute here, a Mg or Mb def? Either way, im thinking Ph issues leading to nute lockout, not a mutant imo =(

Which leads me to my 'mutant' which also may not be necessarily a mutant. It actually grew into the lights and did some minor cola damage. After about 2 weeks of being stunted, it skyrockets and starts shooting other colas out of its side. You can see its similarity to the other colas, the strain definitely showed some strange traits.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 8, 2011)

KlosetKing said:


> Hate to be the one to say it, but that looks more like a PH problem (hence the twisting) resluting in a, and i could be wrong on the nute here, a Mg or Mb def? Either way, im thinking Ph issues leading to nute lockout, not a mutant imo =(
> 
> Which leads me to my 'mutant' which also may not be necessarily a mutant. It actually grew into the lights and did some minor cola damage. After about 2 weeks of being stunted, it skyrockets and starts shooting other colas out of its side. You can see its similarity to the other colas, the strain definitely showed some strange traits.
> 
> View attachment 1540051View attachment 1540049View attachment 1540050


Looks pretty normal and good to me. 
*I'D* smoke it!


----------



## cph (Apr 8, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> Wow...how much dry smoke you get off her?
> 
> And the leaves look real dark in the middle...I have some questions....
> 1) Is she sick of just a mutant?
> 2) If the latter applies, DOES it have mutant powers, like the X-Men?


I had 2 plants that looked like that and got just over 1.5 oz from each.

I never figured out what was wrong with them. So I don't know which it was.

It gave me super powers!!!



KlosetKing said:


> Hate to be the one to say it, but that looks more like a PH problem (hence the twisting) resluting in a, and i could be wrong on the nute here, a Mg or Mb def? Either way, im thinking Ph issues leading to nute lockout, not a mutant imo =(


You might be right. But adjusting the PH never fixed the problem. I also had other plants in the same soil using the nutes and water that grew fine the whole time. Heres what she looked like when I chopped her...






If you guys check the thread...

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/284644-mysterious-life-my-mystery-nug.html

you'll see that I tried everything under the sun to help them and nothing worked.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 8, 2011)

hmmm, I like the purple buds.


----------



## KlosetKing (Apr 8, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> Looks pretty normal and good to me.
> *I'D* smoke it!


Hehe ya i mean they werent TOO strange, but those shots werent the best at showing its strange nug form. But ya, it was still quite smokable, even tho it took like 16 weeks to finish ;D



cph said:


> I had 2 plants that looked like that and got just over 1.5 oz from each.
> 
> I never figured out what was wrong with them. So I don't know which it was.
> 
> ...


Ya im with ya bro, ive had issues like that as well. Those plants pulled about 1.5-2zips each so you were right about on with that. They were the 2 nirvana 'blackjacks' that werent truly displaying its BJ trait (i hear this 'mutant' is common in some nirvana strains due to possibly questionable genetic stability). Still was great smoke.

Oh and i LOVE those purple nugz, very nice indeed =D


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 8, 2011)

Very nice!!


----------



## Cloner X (Apr 8, 2011)

Diggin the purple nugs! 

Just harvested a few bubblegum plants last night that were pretty damn colorful, too. Alas, i didn't get any pics at chop time tho. Yellow, purple and green with orange hairs. After trimming most of the purple off (sugar leaf) i'm hoping some will still show through after cure. Either way, they be frosty beasts, so no complaints!


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 9, 2011)

I've always heard that a little ice water around harvest will make buds that are prone to turn purple, do so. But this is simply something I HEARD from a pro grower, I haven't actually tried it before.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 9, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> I've always heard that a little ice water around harvest will make buds that are prone to turn purple, do so. But this is simply something I HEARD from a pro grower, I haven't actually tried it before.


 true...DJ Short said in one of his articles that if you put icecubes on top of your medium b4 the lights go out...the cold water slowley melts in and will cause puprling


----------



## Porky B (Apr 9, 2011)

This is from a pack of Space Bomb seeds I grew last year. For the first two weeks of growth there was nothing but this weird double fan leaf. If not for the two side shoots it would have no growing tips at all.






Close up






Eventually I cut the center leaf out and the plant grew normal.






---------------------------------------------------------------

This is a different plant from the same pack of Space Bomb seeds. I took these shots just last night. Can't wait to see how these turn out!






It appears to be genetic. Two plants are doing this as we speak.






Can't wait to smoke some yummy fan leaf bud!



Porky


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 9, 2011)

LOL woah..those are pretty kewl....go back a page or two..i had a blueberry that grew a fan leaf top to


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 9, 2011)

That's just STRANGE! And i'd be really confused if that happened to me...


----------



## Be Cool (Apr 10, 2011)

Here's a pic of a girl 18 months old named Cheesewreck at 8 weeks 12/12. She started as an extra clone that got thrown into a box with a floro to keep the genetics around. Some would call her a Mom but she wasn't treated like one. I was a mean cruel bastard. She was watered when I remembered and was in a Styrofoam jiffy cup fed only tap water for over a year... low maintenance barely keep her alive existence. 

When the basement flooded a few months back, I found her bobbing around so figured it was time to give her a comfy home. Well, not that comfy. I made her a hempy bucket out of a coffee container filled with coco. She had a floor seat in the corner of the drobe but at least she was warm...


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow....it's like the Holocaust!!


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 10, 2011)

Subscribed, this is a cool thread lol


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 10, 2011)

I thought people would enjoy this. I noticed someones "My plant looks retarded" thread, and it had more views and any other thread 2x as interesting with 10x the number of posts. And it HIT me....people love to see abnormalities...it's fascinating....

So, I made THIS...enjoy all!!


----------



## Porky B (Apr 11, 2011)

Be Cool said:


> Here's a pic of a girl 18 months old named Cheesewreck at 8 weeks 12/12. She started as an extra clone that got thrown into a box with a floro to keep the genetics around. Some would call her a Mom but she wasn't treated like one. I was a mean cruel bastard. She was watered when I remembered and was in a Styrofoam jiffy cup fed only tap water for over a year... low maintenance barely keep her alive existence.
> 
> When the basement flooded a few months back, I found her bobbing around so figured it was time to give her a comfy home. Well, not that comfy. I made her a hempy bucket out of a coffee container filled with coco. She had a floor seat in the corner of the drobe but at least she was warm...


 
Hahaha....Reading about that plant made me think about the guy in the Crank movies. (Jason Statham)






No matter what you do........ it won't die!

I have a small plant outside thats been through 3 snow storms and a hard frost, and it's still alive! (we let it live as a joke)

Why is it always so hard to kill the plants we don't care about? And the most important plants are hard to keep alive? 

Maybe we should add a "Plants that won't die!" category. hahaha!


Porky


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 11, 2011)

lol
Most likely cause plants just don't need as much attention as we shower them with...the ones we ignore won't die and the ones we shower with affection tend to get sick and die 

Mine don't, but I surely understand.


----------



## genuineapbts (Apr 11, 2011)

Here are 3 different pics of my Northern Lights Autoflower tri.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah, was seeing a triploid earlier...tell me, are there advantages to having a tri tho? It seems like it would have 1/3 more budsites and nodes....???


----------



## genuineapbts (Apr 12, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> Yeah, was seeing a triploid earlier...tell me, are there advantages to having a tri tho? It seems like it would have 1/3 more budsites and nodes....???


This is my first tri but I have read that with a tri you will get 3 bud spots instead of only 2.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 12, 2011)

sounds worth while to me!


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 12, 2011)

This was my only freak, triploid NL 

*




*


----------



## angelfish8706 (Apr 12, 2011)

rollercoaster..


----------



## Porky B (Apr 13, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5589272]This was my only freak, triploid NL 

*




*[/QUOTE]

Cool shot of a triploid plant. I love the color of the pot!


Porky


----------



## Shangeet (Apr 13, 2011)

The concept is simple. Genetically abnormal, or mutated plants. Find one? Snap a shot and post it. Have one already? Post it now. Any plant you think looks just.....weird....post it!

And the second category is, through any method available, sculpt and/or design your own plant. Make shapes, or just make chaos, it's great practice for anyone who participates, and those of us who don't, will at least have a good show.

Anyway, let the madness begin, the rules are as follows;


#*1)* *No fucking up your plant on purpose* just to post pics!! That's not the idea here. (You may be asking "Who would?" But you be surprised at what people will do to make other think they're cool,. you have to remember, while most of us are here to learn, there is absolutely a percentage or people who are here simply to post their pics so that others will tell me "Wow, look at those plants, your soooooo cooooooool!!!!" Maybe not JUST like that, but...you get the idea)

#*2)**Were looking for genetic defects, aborations, abnormalities, mutations, and the like.* NOT simply plants that were messed up by over fertilizing. (Now plants that were messed up by over microwaving are ok, despite the fact that doing so would be a CLEAR violation of Rule #1.


----------



## Porky B (Apr 13, 2011)

Found some more good ones...

After finding so many abnormalities all in the same 10 pack of Space Bomb seeds. I thought to myself "hmmm...I wonder if there is anything weird about the Space Bomb male I have in the basement?" So I took a closer look.... 

And I found fan leaves ranging from slightly mutant like this.






To full on trippy like this fan leaf with 13 blades!






Here is a side view of the same leaf.






I have to say.....this pack of Space Bomb seeds is a gold mine for freaks!

I love it!


porky


----------



## purrrrple (Apr 13, 2011)

Unfortunately don't have any pics but I've seen a stem that looked like 3 twizzlers still attached to each other. It flowered and it produced this really wierd wide ass bud. Anyone ever seen anything like it?


----------



## Carl Spackler (Apr 16, 2011)

This is a forum thread that is both entertaining and long overdue. Here is my nominee to ride on the "short bus with dark windows" LOL. It was a clone from a excellent Super Lemon Haze mother taken last year. The stem in the 2nd pic was extremely flat and broad (at the end over 1" wide). I can't honestly attribute this growth patten to the genetics but rather to some kind of unknown stress factor(s). It eventually went a little hermie on me but I let it rip anyway as all my other indoor was hanging up or in early cure by that point. The bud in the 1st pic was very odd as well. Smoked well but had a very different smell than my other SLH.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 17, 2011)

Porky B said:


> Found some more good ones...
> 
> After finding so many abnormalities all in the same 10 pack of Space Bomb seeds. I thought to myself "hmmm...I wonder if there is anything weird about the Space Bomb male I have in the basement?" So I took a closer look....
> 
> ...



Wow...That last fan leaf is VERY strange, i've never seen anything like it. Truly a unique property my friend. First 10, and then 13 fan blades!! I have NEVER seen 13. I LOVE seeing these. Starting this thread may be the best thing I ever did on RIU.  




Carl Spackler said:


> This is a forum thread that is both entertaining and long overdue. Here is my nominee to ride on the "short bus with dark windows" LOL. It was a clone from a excellent Super Lemon Haze mother taken last year. The stem in the 2nd pic was extremely flat and broad (at the end over 1" wide). I can't honestly attribute this growth patten to the genetics but rather to some kind of unknown stress factor(s). It eventually went a little hermie on me but I let it rip anyway as all my other indoor was hangingView attachment 1553283 up or in early cure by that point. The bud in the 1st pic was very odd as well. Smoked well but had a very different smell than my other SLH.View attachment 1553282


I agree, i've LOVING all these great freak and mutant plants. And i'm noticing a commonality as well....it seems no matter how deformed, the plants are typically allowed to flower and are then smoked. Despite their abnormalities. It's funny, but interesting how they'll even taste and/or smell different.

But it pleases me greatly to know so many people are enjoying the thread.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 18, 2011)

This one was never meant to be. It accidentally germed in my backyard. I'd frozen about 50 seeds, of those 50, I dumped them in water and determined that only 7 were viable. Those 7 all sprouted, and I tossed the other 43 in my backyard, thinking that they were Non Viable Seeds. I've been pulling them out of my yard since, i've found 20-30 so far.


----------



## Total Head (Apr 18, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> View attachment 1556435
> 
> This one was never meant to be. It accidentally germed in my backyard. I'd frozen about 50 seeds, of those 50, I dumped them in water and determined that only 7 were viable. Those 7 all sprouted, and I tossed the other 43 in my backyard, thinking that they were Non Viable Seeds. I've been pulling them out of my yard since, i've found 20-30 so far.


holy indica. i looked quick and it almost didn't even look like mj.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 18, 2011)

Your tellin me.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 21, 2011)

here ya go dajosh42069 i did a vid of my dinafem critical+ plant for ya, its the 1 you asked me to post pix of.

[youtube]a_gsmOtJ0Sw[/youtube]


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 21, 2011)

Damn. Wild man, I don't really understand how 1 seed can support 2 plants. I mean, even in the case of twins, they each become their own egg (conjoined twins aside). But the bean they sprouted from looked normal?


----------



## missnu (Apr 21, 2011)

wow....I had a seed sprout pop through the cotyledons and then a beginning set of tiny fan leaves which abruptly closed up and mabe a point in the top of the plant...and it stayed like that for a month and a half until i got tired of looking at it and I stopped misting it or doing anything to it and it died, and when i pulled it out it had no roots...like the leaves sprouted out and then everything down below just stopped....too many leaves and no roots to support them...twas weird for sure....


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 21, 2011)

yea it looked like a normal seed to me. was about the same size as the rest. they did grow very slow at first, but started growing about normal speed once they got some leafs.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow dude, fuckin strange!!


----------



## SciÎµncÎµ (Apr 22, 2011)

View attachment 1562916

This is just a picture I found, figured it was worth contributing. I also saw a thread with a mutant mini plant that was outdoors and was harvested at like 3" tall. Can't seem to find it now, but that plant looked dope. Probably had about a 1 gram main cola lol.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 22, 2011)

Weird pot to grow in...Really shallow...


----------



## DesertSativa (Apr 22, 2011)

By looking at the size of the stem, that plant looks like it is on its 3rd or so flowering! Bonsai!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 22, 2011)

This one always looked weird to me


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 22, 2011)

i think it was what you guys called a triplet leaf


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 23, 2011)

Triploid 
But i'm not sure that's whats going on there...although I can't see it all that well, so I could be wrong.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 23, 2011)

Heres my Chemo Iranan tard, 4 weeks she was a Trillapod also.






Bonzai Ak (not mine)









Blueberry mix, (not mine)


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 23, 2011)

She had approximately 30 Tops. She had beautiful symmetry & each top bud weighed approximately 3 Grams.







The above photo is from just before harvest. As u can see all the branches originate from within the same inch or so.. They were initially closer but stretched a bit during flower. You can see i also removed a few branches that were under-performing.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 23, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> She had approximately 30 Tops. She had beautiful symmetry & each top bud weighed approximately 3 Grams.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jesus Man...and that blueberry one i think was posted in this thread already, but no biggie. And I could be wrong, but that blueberry one looks like it was supposed to be an autoflower that found it's recessive ruderalis traits loud and clear....but of course, I don't know that for sure...it just looks short and weak, like ruderalis


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 23, 2011)

did that thirty top plant grow like that or did you fim it over and over


----------



## missnu (Apr 23, 2011)

The 30 top looks like a plant that was cloned after flower...a clone of an already flowering plant rather....I think they call it monster cropping or some such thing I saw on another internet forum...but from experimenting I found that all the little bubbly looking plant matter that makes up a bud will make it's own branch if you clone one...so that is how to recreate it....


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 23, 2011)

The top plant grew like that. No Idea why, here siblings were lovely.
Shes starting to look better as she gets older.

The 30 toped plant is a mystery.
XxNINJAxX is develping it an hasent told his secret.....
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/404179-ninj.html


----------



## SciÎµncÎµ (Apr 23, 2011)

missnu said:


> The 30 top looks like a plant that was cloned after flower...a clone of an already flowering plant rather....I think they call it monster cropping or some such thing I saw on another internet forum...but from experimenting I found that all the little bubbly looking plant matter that makes up a bud will make it's own branch if you clone one...so that is how to recreate it....


Can anyone confirm this? I'm about to go see what I can find on monster cropping, sound's dope. I have a serious itch for some type of cannabonsai ever since I posted that pic earlier.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 23, 2011)

You should look it up!


----------



## Calvin Cobb (Apr 23, 2011)

This White dwarf was a freebie from the attitude seed bank and so far has showed some strange traits, it sprouted with only one real leaf at first and i am sure it did not break off as i saw it come out of it's shell intact.
Also I have been playing with some plants with LST. I currently have three from bagseed, and the original herb knocked me on my ass so I am expecting great things from these girls once they go outside to the garden. Each one has 25 to 35 secondary stems at this point...


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Apr 23, 2011)

Here's my Magic Bud from Paradise seeds. This is a 4th generation clone and for some reason started growing only 3 leaves per group. The bottom of the plant had 5 leaf-sets though. strange.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 24, 2011)

Weird....for both of them....

I DO enjoy this thread.


----------



## rasputin71 (Apr 24, 2011)

This is my version of the Hobbes CCOB method. Wonder Woman harvest a bit early, at 7.5 weeks. 

I am working on my own variety of this method with plants in early flower and veg that I call SCOB (Spiral Crop Of Bud). I will post some pics of that later.


----------



## deprave (Apr 24, 2011)

heres my entires, best mutant pics i could find as I dont take many pics


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 24, 2011)

How are these mutants?


----------



## deprave (Apr 24, 2011)

trust me they were nasty shit the last one is taken at like 110 days flower , it never finished or never even had much for trichomes, basically just threw it in the garbage


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 24, 2011)

Sounds like bad genetics. But I suppose it could have just been a freak of a good gened plant


----------



## redrum83420 (May 2, 2011)

sorry the vid is kinda dark, it wasnt when i watched it on my laptop threw window media player.

[youtube]cCcjY4nvU_w[/youtube]


----------



## dajosh42069 (May 2, 2011)

TRI-Ployed 
And it IS pretty dark, I really couldn't make out much...you might wanna try reshooting that one when you get a chance.


----------



## redrum83420 (May 2, 2011)

i will one of these days soon. youtube pisses me off with that crap. i check it and made sure you could see every thing on my computer, so i figured it would have been the same posted their. but i was wrong lol.


----------



## hoagtech (May 2, 2011)

I got some deformed pepper plants. Their leaves are twice as big on one side as they are on the other. I know what caused it. I used the same nutrient from my hydroponics on RO water as I did for the plants in soil. So to compensate for the lack of mag in ro water I gave the soil plants too much cal mag in my nutrient.


----------



## Vlad The Implanter (May 2, 2011)

This thread is oh so SUBED.


----------



## skunkpunk13 (May 2, 2011)

one of my new spouts has white leaves ill have to post pics in the next couple days


----------



## dajosh42069 (May 2, 2011)

hoagtech said:


> I got some deformed pepper plants. Their leaves are twice as big on one side as they are on the other. I know what caused it. I used the same nutrient from my hydroponics on RO water as I did for the plants in soil. So to compensate for the lack of mag in ro water I gave the soil plants too much cal mag in my nutrient.
> 
> View attachment 1581536View attachment 1581537View attachment 1581538View attachment 1581539


LOL, for a second I was about to ask "Is that a fuckin pepper growing off your pot plant?!?!"

I see now that it's not cannabis at all  But we'll see take it. Interesting.



Vlad The Implanter said:


> This thread is oh so SUBED.


 I aim to please




skunkpunk13 said:


> one of my new spouts has white leaves ill have to post pics in the next couple days


No Chlorophyll huh? Hmm..I doubt it will be able to metabolize energy from light without any green pigment...But by all means, pics pics pics!!


----------



## pthree (May 2, 2011)

subbed!

i dont think i have any mutant plants yet..

although a branch i broke off and decided to clone from it, its taken and i put it outside, and its exploded since i put it outside. she loves the sun!

give her a week or so and well see how oddball she becomes. shes hiding between a cactus and a few pepper plants, next to some corn in the garden


----------



## dajosh42069 (May 3, 2011)

They do love the sun indeed, i've got some clones I keep under a 400W HPS for about 2 hrs, the sun for about 6 hours and 6 23W CFL's 6500K for about 4 hours each day, They're growing quite nicely. ^_^ My first grow veg was ALL CFL's, this round i'm giving sunlight for several hours a day to see the effect in growth size vs time. But it's also a dfference of these being in light 18/6 vs 24/0 my first time.


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (May 3, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> Blueberry mix, (not mine)


We have an Early Blueberry that looked JUST like that. (I hope I copy/pasted so the pic came through.) The Spouse, being a budding (lol) grower and experimenter, took a clone so we'll see what he does with it. I think he pulled it out of the big room just after we switched over to 12/12.


----------



## Porky B (May 4, 2011)

Fan leaf buds are almost ready for harvest. 







There is about 6 of these fan leaves that look just like this.








Porky


----------



## DesertSativa (May 4, 2011)

I have never seen that before. Pretty cool.



Porky B said:


> Fan leaf buds are almost ready for harvest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dajosh42069 (May 6, 2011)

Fan leaf bud kinda creeps me out...


----------



## redrum83420 (May 6, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> Fan leaf bud kinda creeps me out...


why? that looks kools as hell


----------



## tokezalot420 (May 7, 2011)

is that some photo shop shit? j/k lol very interesting


----------



## dajosh42069 (May 9, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> why? that looks kools as hell


Dude...I dunno! It's just....weird. Just looks eerie. Makes me wanna clip off the leaf and root it on it's own  If it can grow bud, it MUST have a node.  jk


----------



## C.Indica (Jun 20, 2011)

HEY somebody add to this!
I'm a little busy with a tree right now but If I get any oddbawls I'll add it.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Jun 20, 2011)

It has been awhile since we had any new entries.


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 3, 2011)

Bump?


----------



## darklegendz (Jul 3, 2011)

Total Head said:


> i'm in. last summer i had this stupid plant. grew as a set of twins from a single seed. one twin died and the "thing" that resulted was downright ugly. i wish i took some better pics but here we go. first pic is blurry but you can see the twins with the two sets of coty leaves. the second pic is about 8 weeks into flower. ALL the branches except for the top two grew COMPLTETELY horizontally. i had to use plastic forks (yeah i went there. don't judge me) and tie the branches in the OPPOSITE direction of an lst just to keep the fucker from falling over. my god it was ugly. it smoked nice though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i like the way you are holding up one of the branches..lol with a fork


----------



## dajosh42069 (Jul 3, 2011)

Been awhile since we had a post in here.


----------



## DanMan420 (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## DankBudzzz (Jul 4, 2011)

I just germed my 5 freebies from attitude all from greenhouse seeds for my next roudn and I threw two outside.

The Kalashnikova cracked with twin seedlings but I killed one.
The Emerald Jack is a triplpoid at all nodes.
The Graperuit krush has fused fan leaves at the top as shown in the thread earlier.

SHOULD I TOP THIS ONE as no new shoots are forming and the only chance ti has is if between the first true leaves and second set (which is the mutated set) I get shoots that arise. It's outdoors and only really has another two weeks of veg so any help would be wonderful...Also, no pics right now cause my camera is broke.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Jul 4, 2011)

Can't see it very well...


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 4, 2011)

Just leave the leaf, in my opinion.
Removing it's top leaf is just like removing large fan leaves, it will slow growth down a lot as the plant recovers.
The branches should naturally climb to the canopy and carry on their life.
If the Grapefruit only has 2 branches, I would do some topping on those to "round" it off into more of a bush, instead of a giant leaning V.
Just my $0.02


----------



## DankBudzzz (Jul 5, 2011)

The problem is it's only a few inches and the branches are just starting and it will convert to flowering soon


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 5, 2011)

Is it outdoors? Well you're basically boned, but there are fixes.
You could take it inside, and veg it under some CFL's for another few weeks, unless you live in a harsh climate.
Or you could add supplemental lighting, like an incandescent light, or a cfl light above the plants during the night to keep them vegging. The light wouldn't even have to be close, as long as they're recieving more than a few lumens, they'll remain in veg.


----------



## bamfrivet (Jul 5, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Is it outdoors? Well you're basically boned, but there are fixes.
> You could take it inside, and veg it under some CFL's for another few weeks, unless you live in a harsh climate.
> Or you could add supplemental lighting, like an incandescent light, or a cfl light above the plants during the night to keep them vegging. The light wouldn't even have to be close, as long as they're recieving more than a few lumens, they'll remain in veg.


If you add lights to your plants outdoors... be ready to fight off bugs and other pests like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 5, 2011)

Yea but moths don't eat plants do they?
And the lights would only be there for veg, so they wouldn't swarm the flowers or anything.
In my opinion I would just let the bugs do their thang, after all it's just nature.


----------



## Jmayne Chronic (Jul 5, 2011)

I have a plant right now that has single leaf sets,three,five, and seven as well all up and down the plant.quite odd, as well is the stem is starting to grow bark, it was orginally a "bud on a stick" indica, loaded with trichomes. after we harvested the main cola, we left the rest of it alone. it actually started to go back to vegging while still under 12/12, so we kicked it back to 24/0. it basically looks loke a bonsai tree, and its roughly 9 months old, we just took cuttings from her and shes doing beautifully.


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 5, 2011)

Jmayne Chronic said:


> I have a plant right now that has single leaf sets,three,five, and seven as well all up and down the plant.quite odd, as well is the stem is starting to grow bark, it was orginally a "bud on a stick" indica, loaded with trichomes. after we harvested the main cola, we left the rest of it alone. it actually started to go back to vegging while still under 12/12, so we kicked it back to 24/0. it basically looks loke a bonsai tree, and its roughly 9 months old, we just took cuttings from her and shes doing beautifully.


That's all in the due process of Re-Vegging.
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/429638-re-vegging-after-harvesting-your.html


----------



## dajosh42069 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maybe we can take this somewhere else? Without being an ass, this isn't the thread for this all, and i'd rather we stay on topic.


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 6, 2011)

That's why I posted the link to the proper thread for him. His post was on-topic, he was enlightening us on his retarded plant, which wasn't retarded.
To him it was worthy of this thread, but he's since been redirected..

Anyways, free bump.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Jul 6, 2011)

lol, thank you sir!


----------



## DankBudzzz (Jul 6, 2011)

C indica thanks and rep! Not possible to add light outdoors cause it's guerilla. I'll just hope for the best I'm going to post a bid of it tomorrow when I go to water. I haven't seen it in over a week so hopefully so
Something grew


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 6, 2011)

You shouldn't visit geurilla spots so often, but send me a link to your thread or something so I can follow it's growth, I'd love to be along.
You'll just have to let nature take it's course.


----------



## Porky B (Aug 31, 2011)

I came across something in my outdoor garden that I thought was worthy of resurrecting the Retarded Plant thread.



A self braiding root!








I laughed when I saw it. A true WTF moment.


Porky


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 31, 2011)

Those are such fat roots, beautiful gardening.
How did you get the roots to stay so healthy and aboveground?
That is literally beautiful, like the art of bonsai.
Excellent shot as well, must be a photographer?


----------



## bostoner (Aug 31, 2011)

I just came across this thread while about to post another and thought I'd share my current weirdo plant. Its Dutch Passion Blueberry. As you can see its not too bad for a reject. I've had worse. But at the 4th node it did this. Tri branching but with 2 flowing sites coming out of one of the 3 fan leaves. It wasn't even like my past trilateral branching plants. Two grew opposite and one just filled one side. Up the rest of the plant was normal tri branching if you can call that normal. Then finally at the 8th node it just split entirely into 3 tops like I had topped it of something. Any ways a weird plant indeed. I just hope it doesn't effect the yield too much because I cloned the crap out of her and I am hoping for the best.


----------



## Porky B (Aug 31, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Those are such fat roots, beautiful gardening.
> How did you get the roots to stay so healthy and aboveground?
> That is literally beautiful, like the art of bonsai.
> Excellent shot as well, must be a photographer?


This was just random chance.

Most of my outdoor plants are in large beds. And when I transplant I bury them pretty deep (up high on the stalk).

This plant was one of two that I put in a 45 gallon smart pot. I didn't put the plant in very deep when I transplanted and it was high in the middle. Dirt kept washing away exposing the roots as it grew. I really didn't even notice it till last week.

And to answer your other question....no I am not a photographer. I just like taking pictures. Plus it helps to have a nice camera and take *lots* of pictures. Digital film is cheap!

Glad you enjoyed


Porky


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 28, 2014)

[h=2]Let's restart this thread, anyone got anything new to add?  Anyone have any strange mutations in their plants? Also, some mutation information.  Mutated leaf patterns seen in cannabis[/h] The incredible variation in cannabis morphology throughout the world has led to some very unusual leaf patterns occasionally occurring. Many of these traits are seen as highly desirable due to their visual dissimilarity to normal cannabis, as they can serve to disguise a crop from the unwelcome attention of law enforcement in areas where cultivation is illegal. [h=3]Webbed leaves[/h]  Webbed leaves are a common mutation, and one which various breeders have attempted to stabilise. Such efforts have unfortunately not prevailed to the point where webbed varieties are now commercially available, although in the past it was possible to source webbed varieties such as Ducksfoot in seed form. [h=3]Whorled phyllotaxy[/h]  Whorled phyllotaxy is another common mutation, although this is less desirable as a concealment trait as the plants still definitely resemble cannabis. However, many growers find the trait desirable for cosmetic purposes, and some believe that such plants yield flowers of higher potency, although this has not been demonstrably proven. [h=3]Australian Bastard Cannabis[/h]  Australian Bastard Cannabis is perhaps the most striking mutation yet seen in cannabis. It is believed that this mutation was first seen in escaped populations around Sydney, and breeders have attempted to stabilise the trait, although without commercial success. This mutation takes the form of hairless, succulent leaflets, usually with no more than five leaflets to a leaf. The individual leaflets usually do not exceed a few centimetres in length. Despite the allure of cannabis that does not resemble cannabis, most attempts to breed viable strains using these genetics have ended in failure. Not unsurprisingly, the best results will usually be gained from healthy plants that exhibit normal characteristics. However, the success of breeding _ruderalis _genetics (which are poor in cannabinoids) with higher-potency varieties indicates that further research may yield improved results.


----------



## DankkAbuser (Mar 29, 2014)

UPDATE**
One week left before i flip these 2ladys to bloom


----------



## DankkAbuser (Mar 29, 2014)

UPDATE**
One week left before i flip these 2ladys to bloom


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 29, 2014)

Ummm... what? Is there something odd, mutated, or retarded about your plant? Cause I don't see it. They don't seem sculpted either.. just a simple (well done, but simple) scrog... Posting this here for a reason?


----------



## charface (Mar 29, 2014)

nothing spectacular but I bent this one all the way around itself out of boredome a while ago.

Someday I want to do a cork screw or something


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 29, 2014)

charface said:


> nothing spectacular but I bent this one all the way around itself out of boredome a while ago. Someday I want to do a cork screw or something


 Whoa... now THAT'S what I was talking about with sculpting when I started this thread. First actual one i've seen though. That's pretty cool! A cork screw would be pretty awesome if you can pull it off.


----------



## charface (Mar 29, 2014)

My plan ultimatly is to bend one over and bury the top in the dirt.

Dual root system.

I have to know what will happen


----------



## bird mcbride (Mar 29, 2014)

Other than the webbed leaves I've seen this sh*t before, in the eighties while I was doing all those worthless experiments. The stalk will root if part of it is buried in the medium. they do this naturally in the wild but it ususally happens with runners the plant sends out through lower branches that root and are still attached to the main plant. The skunk with the missing pinky is still my favourite.


----------



## charface (Mar 29, 2014)

bird mcbride said:


> Other than the webbed leaves I've seen this sh*t before, in the eighties while I was doing all those worthless experiments. The stalk will root if part of it is buried in the medium. they do this naturally in the wild but it ususally happens with runners the plant sends out through lower branches that root and are still attached to the main plant. The skunk with the missing pinky is still my favourite.


I find worth in entertaining myself.
too much free time sometimes.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 29, 2014)

charface said:


> I find worth in entertaining myself.
> too much free time sometimes.


Lol 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## tbrad413 (Mar 29, 2014)

Plant has topped itself 3 times now here are some pics of each node it topped at. 

First time it did it 

Second time 

Third time


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 30, 2014)

Ok I'll shoot 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## EverythingsHazy (Mar 30, 2014)

Can't post pictures for some reason anymore...?? None of those editing buttons are there. http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r795/everythingshazy/D383DA3F-4A0E-4CF1-A468-06C311BF77C5_zps8hdurxbx.jpg http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r795/everythingshazy/C9FB88BD-2115-4948-8491-FA5102571CB9_zpsgempzprq.jpg http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r795/everythingshazy/DB45398E-68DA-4DA0-A8AD-85D8940EBD32_zps0yio3ahl.jpg


----------



## jrainman (Mar 30, 2014)

Please reframe from using the " R " word here she is very sensitive, Lets just say physically challenged .


----------



## charface (Mar 30, 2014)

Damn......


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 30, 2014)

charface said:


> Damn......


This

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 31, 2014)

This is exactly what this thread is for!  Seems like it's been successfully rebooted.  Thanks for your contribution.


jrainman said:


> Please reframe from using the " R " word here she is very sensitive, Lets just say physically challenged .


 I have No idea what's going on here..... Just lollipopped/topped plants. Beautiful but... mutated? Perhaps this is a 'sculpted' contribution? Because while I suppose it technically is sculpted to a degree, it was more the "corkscrew" submission on the prior page is EXACTLY what I meant when I made the thread and put "sculpted". Either way, thanks. The beginning of the last page are 100% 'no clue why you posted this here' level. At least this I can assume is meant to be sculpted.


EverythingsHazy said:


> Can't post pictures for some reason anymore...?? None of those editing buttons are there. http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r795/everythingshazy/D383DA3F-4A0E-4CF1-A468-06C311BF77C5_zps8hdurxbx.jpg http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r795/everythingshazy/C9FB88BD-2115-4948-8491-FA5102571CB9_zpsgempzprq.jpg http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r795/everythingshazy/DB45398E-68DA-4DA0-A8AD-85D8940EBD32_zps0yio3ahl.jpg


 Can't say I fully understand what i'm seeing here... But did it basically top itself?


kmog33 said:


> Ok I'll shoot  Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## EverythingsHazy (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Sativied (Apr 7, 2014)

Triploids are so last century 


Tricod:


Little freaky:


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 11, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Triploids are so last century
> View attachment 3040536
> 
> Tricod:
> ...



Absolutely perfect for this thread. 
Thanks for contributing!!! Those are awesome. I work at a nursery, and i've noticed that Gerbera Daisy's are incredibly genetically unstable. They have many many double flowers, double stems, and a number of other genetic deformities. Pretty awesome to look at though.

Here are some examples of what I mean about the Daisies.
   

There's also a specific deformity where two stems are connected all the way up, and 2 flowers are at the top. It's fascinating to look at them.


----------



## swifthigh (Apr 15, 2014)

Triploid branching seems to be genetic. my Maui Wowie always seem to have "triples" as we say


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm glad this thread popped back up

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 15, 2014)

Two blades connected 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## wood780 (Apr 19, 2014)

Heres one im sculpting .stared topping early and defoliated until I got 8 symmetric tops


----------



## charface (Apr 19, 2014)

A little clone Im seeding.
Just sculpted for the hell of it


----------



## UncleReemis (Apr 19, 2014)

xD This thread kills me.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 19, 2014)

Vertical shrubbery


----------



## wood780 (Apr 20, 2014)

Heres another one yhats just bag seed . Ill post how they look in a few weeks now that ive switched


----------



## Sativied (Apr 20, 2014)

I called my sculpture "Mangrove Up Side Down"


----------



## CanNewbus (Apr 21, 2014)

I don't really feel like mine is anything special in here but I figured I'd post.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 21, 2014)

Training bra.







Canopy control, motherfuckers.


----------



## Sativied (Apr 23, 2014)

Note the banana^^

Just for comparison, this is the bud a couple of inches higher, almost done:


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 23, 2014)

Sativied said:


> View attachment 3135552
> Note the banana^^
> 
> Just for comparison, this is the bud a couple of inches higher, almost done:
> View attachment 3135554


Finished out frosty though man, nice.


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 23, 2014)

You guys are getting me excited to switch over to my strangely spaced closet...gonna have to train me some rectangles!


----------



## EverythingsHazy (Apr 23, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Training bra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything about this made me laugh. And good work.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 23, 2014)

EverythingsHazy said:


> Everything about this made me laugh. And good work.


 Thanks man. I had fun building her.


----------



## Sativied (May 20, 2014)

Fasciated:


----------



## Sativied (May 23, 2014)

Some tripple but mostly single leaflets. Started flowering on me while on 20/4, revegged:


----------

